# Ashburn Mild Malt?



## ozpowell (28/8/07)

Came across a recipe that called for Ashburn Mild @ 20% of the grist. Anyone ever heard of it? Any idea what could be used in its place?

I'm pretty sure it comes from a US-based maltster, but that's all I know....

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Tyred (28/8/07)

Had a quick look. 

Check out the briess site. (homebrew, products - http://www.briess.com/brew/products.shtml)

or pdf link 
http://www.briess.com/pdf/Malthouse%20Ingr...20Malt%20WK.pdf


----------



## ozpowell (28/8/07)

Tyred said:


> Had a quick look.
> 
> Check out the briess site. (homebrew, products - http://www.briess.com/brew/products.shtml)
> 
> ...



Ahhhh - that's why I couldn't find anything about it - the recipe has misspelt it (missed the 'e').

Thanks for the links tyred!

Cheers,
Michael.


----------

